# S Scale Hopper Repair



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Morning!

I'e attached a few pics of a "S" hopper that was broken. I should have asked you first, but before I use Bondo to reform all the chipped out parts, I crazy glued the part in. Will the bondo adhere to the glued area? 

As you can see, the bottom of the break(mostly within the hopper) was pretty bad. I'm not to concerned about the appearence on the inside because I'll be making a "load" to fit in. 

Thanks for your help

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'e attached a few pics of a "S" hopper that was broken. I should have asked you first, but before I use Bondo to reform all the chipped out parts, I crazy glued the part in. Will the bondo adhere to the glued area?
> 
> ...



Looks like someone got very mad at that train car to damage it like that.

Maybe they won it on e bay thinking it was O and when they found out it was S they took a hammer to it.

Or did reckers send you that after his move?:laugh:

The bondo should adhere to the glue. Just sand it good before you apply it.

You could also try your hand at weathering that car, as the weathering should hide any imperfections that you might see after your done.


Are you sure you are not T mans son?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Stillakid said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'e attached a few pics of a "S" hopper that was broken. I should have asked you first, but before I use Bondo to reform all the chipped out parts, I crazy glued the part in. Will the bondo adhere to the glued area?
> 
> ...


I use Bondo to make a mold to fit in missing parts. Little chips I use epoxy.
If the seam shows I dremel a small groove and add the scratch putty
and touch up with an acrylic paint. The epoxy has held on after a gluing for me.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies


----------

